# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn King Town Nha Trang ( 3 sao )

## tuvandulichnhatrang

*K**HÁCH SẠN KING TOWN* 

 Địa chỉ : 92 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật , Nha Trang ,Khánh Hòa 



 
*Giới thiệu chung :* 
KingTown nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố biển Nha Trang ,cách bờ biển 50m được tọa lạc trên đường Hùng Vương và được biết đến là khu phố Tây luôn nhôn nhịp và sôi động. Được thiết kế dựa trên ý tưởng kết hợp phong cách kiến trúc Á Đông nhẹ nhàng và ấm áp mang đậm bản sắc truyền thống Việt Nam.

Khách sạn gồm 11 tầng có nhà hàng, hồ bơi, tầng hầm để xe. Bãi đậu xe rộng rãi và an toàn cho Quý Khách.

Đội ngũ quản lý và nhân viên được đào tạo chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình và chu đáo.

Với những điều kiện thuận lợi trên ,chúng tôi hy vọng KingTown sẽ mang đến một sản phẩm hoàn hảo cho Quý Khách đến với thành phố biển Nha Trang xinh đẹp.

*Phòng nghỉ :*

Với 49 phòng ngủ đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi, sang trọng và tiện nghi

Phòng ngủ được trang bị: Tivi màn hình phẳng, máy lanh, nóng lạnh…

*Loại phòng :*

- VIP ( 3 DBL bed / 2 DBL bed)

- Deluxe senior

- Superior seaview

- Superior cityview

- Standard

Giá phòng đã bao gồm ăn sáng buffet, VAT và phí dịch vụ

Phong cách: Ấm cũng ,luôn mang cảm giác như ngôi nhà bạn đang ở

*Tiện nghỉ, dịch vụ :*

Hệ thống hồ bơi, sân tắm nắng, quầy bar cafe phục vụ 24/24 trên sân thượng và tiền sảnh lễ tân.
_
Nhà hàng :_

Nhà hàng trên sân thượng có sức chứa hơn 60 khách phục vụ ăn sáng và cơm đoàn với các món Âu, Á các món hải sản tươi sống.

Luôn có những chính sách đãi ngộ cho nội bộ các công ty Du Lịch và các đối tác đưa khách về khách sạn chúng tôi.   













*
**Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ : Phòng điều hành công ty Du Lịch Anh Nguyên
Đc : 8 / 27 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa
Phone : 058.6 254 681
Mr Nguyên : 0908 898 475
Mr An : 0918 238 154* 








Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## toidi.net

Khách sạn này cũng tàm tạm...

----------

